# CJ7 Plow mounting



## adnoh

Hi all, from Nova Scotia, Canada. First post, I just bought a plow for my 85 CJ7, and searched through the forum for some clear pics as to how everyone has their plows mounted. I see some but need clearer pics of mounting. Their is one member, dt 5150 if you still have your Jeep, would it be possible to help out a fellow CJer with some pics as to how and where you mounted yours, or anyone else who has a plow on a CJ7. I just want to do it the right way first and not wreck my Jeep. She's near and dear to me.. Oh 1985 CJ7, new 4" BDS lift,33"x12.5"x15"Hercules trail digger tires, T 176 Trans, D300 T-case, 30 front, 20 rear 1pc axles, 15,000lb MileMarker winch, 1ton front steering, soon to be locked front n rear. I'll try to post some pics. Thanks for any info. Only in a Jeep. Brad


----------



## adnoh

*Jeep CJ and plow mounting*

Hello again, I tried to upload pics of my jeep and plow but they are too big, and I played with this for about an hour, now have a headache, lol, not very computer savy. The plow is a Snow Bear, 88" long, electric winch, swivels, quick release front. I just need some pics as to where the best place to anchor it to the Jeep are. There are some CJ's on here with plows, but it's hard to see the mounting.


----------



## Mems

Your probably gonna need a modified mount as it is with the lift kit and tires due to wanting to try and keep the the plow frame as parallel to the ground as possible.

With the snowbear your required to have a 2" receiver hitch on the front for the plow to link in too.

Here is the mounts that are specific to your vehicle. Again, you'd have to either modify these or have someone custom make you some that look/perform similar. Snow bear also has a universal mount which might work for your case as well.

I believe you'll also need/might be able to custom make something with a cross bar that goes in between which is universal for all snow bear plows. There is also this retro cross bar that might help. Might be worth an email or call to this place to get some more info on exactly what you need if your rig was stock and then modify from there.

http://www.zorkos.com/#!product-info


----------



## adnoh

Thanks le4life, i'm slowly gathering information, so the blade and frame should be at the same level, which means i'll have to make a drop down mount point.The snow rear is made to attach to a front hitch?, that doesn't seem like much for strength does it?. Although that would a quick and easy set up. Thanks again for your insight. Cheers Brad


----------



## jasonv

I would NOT install a plow on a 2" receiver. You'll break it for sure.
From what I can see of their plow "kit", the plow assembly itself has two tubes at the back that slide into an adapter that fits into a 2" receiver. You can see the adapter at the bottom of their accessories page: http://www.snowbear.com/Snow-Plow-Accessories.htm

Seems like a pretty simple attachment scheme. If I were you, I'd REPLICATE that attachment with the two posts with a CUSTOM unit on the truck itself rather than distribute it through a receiver that is FAR from appropriate for a plow.

A 2" receiver may be acceptable for a PULL plow, since it will be distributing load evenly side to side. A push plow will be applying load that TWISTS at the receiver. If that happens and it bends, the plow will swing around and hit the front corner of your truck.

WHAT YOU NEED!!!
A piece of steel PLATE, 1/2" thick. Go to a metal recycler (scrap yard). Size matters, you'll have to determine this yourself by measuring your truck based on my description of what you're going to be making.
A piece of ANGLE STEEL, 2" x 2", say about 3/8" thick.
A piece of steel SQUARE PIPE, I'd say about 2" x 3", a fairly heavy gauge, If you can get 1/4" or thicker, that would be ideal.
A piece of steel ROUND BAR (not pipe -- bar, solid thick), which matches the pipes on the back of the plow, length should be TWICE of (3.5" + depth of pipe on the plow). The 3.5" comes from the square pipe plus a little extra to extend through and weld on the back side.

Now the way this is going to work is like this;
Your PLATE is going to bolt up to the outside of your two frame rails. It should start even with the top edge of the frame rail. The square pipe is going to run between the two plates. The bar will extend THROUGH the square pipe pointing out forward. The plates should extend approximately a HALF INCH below the bottom edge of the square pipe. The ANGLE steel will attach to the bottom edge of each of the plates (even with and behind the square pipe) and attach to the frame farther back so that you aren't concentrating all the force at one point of the frame.

I would cut rectangular holes in the bottom end of the plates THROUGH which to pass the square pipe. The square pipe should present its NARROW side forward. Weld it all the way around, leave the ends of the pipe OPEN. Drill holes through the square pipe matching the diameter of the BAR. Weld the bar to both the front and back face of the square pipe.

Determine your correct mounting height by setting your plow with its a-frame angled *slightly* downward toward the blade. Between 1 and 2 inches overall.

Given that your jeep is lifted with big wheels, I presume that you use it for offroading. This plow frame WILL compromise your approach angle. When you are welding it up, keep in mind that you need to be able to remove it easily in the spring in order to return to offroading configuration. I would put THREE hardened 5/8" bolts into the truck frame from each plate. If you need to sandwich the frame with the bolts (which is something I **DO** recommend), use a piece of steel GAS PIPE inside the frame to hold the walls from caving in to each other. Use ONE hardened bolt, about 3/4" to bolt the angle to the bottom of the plate. Two hardened 5/8" bolts or one hardened 3/4" bolt from the angle into the truck frame. You may need to make a plate at that end if the angle doesn't line up correctly. Weld the angle to the plate, bolt the plate to the frame.

When you've finished making this unit, you can paint it, or even better, find a local shop that can galvanize it for you.

When installed, you'll have two very solid posts sticking out the front of your truck, suitable for pushing a snow plow.


----------

